# Studying in Sharjah or London



## anonymousss (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I really need some insight on where I should study. I'm definitely confused about what I want and the deadline to reserve my seat is in 2 days. I've been going back and forth between studying at AUS (American University of Sharjah) and a university in London. I have weighed the pros and cons of both. The pros for AUS : I'll have my own car, I'll be in a comfortable environment (since I live in Dubai), I'll be able to enjoy the beach and I'll finally be able to learn how to surf (something I've been wanting to do for quite some time now), I'll be living in dorms (= independence). The pros for London : independence (I'll be far away from my parents), new experience/adventure for me, I'll be able to work on my social skills and meet new people, better education. Cons for AUS : no new experience (I've lived in Dubai my whole life so I'm not expecting anything new or exciting if I end up studying in AUS). Cons for London : expensive, no car or beach. Initially, I wanted to study in London because I want to get away from what I've already seen and known, and sort of start a new adventure. However, my dad isn't excited at all about me studying there mostly because of the financial aspect of it. He'll probably be able to pay for it but with difficulties (loans etc.). I not only have to think about tuition fees but accommodation, living expenses and traveling fees as well. When I talked to my dad about studying in the UK he made me feel so bad for even thinking about it and made it sound like our family is going to be miserable (financially) if I leave even though I know he has money but hides it from me. I feel stuck here which is why I want to get away, but at the same time I'll feel sort of guilty/bad if I end up studying in London because I'm not sure if money really is a concern. I know you guys can't decide for me but I hope you can give some helpful advice. Thank you!


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

My personal feeling is that you should go and study in the U.K. 

Being exposed to a different culture or living abroad will only benefit you in the long run. In London you won't need a car, as public transport might not be the most modern one, but it certainly is easy to commute. 

You say you have lived your entire life in Dubai. Why would you suddenly now - just by studying in Sharjah - start learning how to surf? If you haven't done it by now, then it seems to be unlikely that you will suddenly start doing it. Why not learn surfing now, until you shift to London?

I agree that you might miss the beach, but you will enjoy the beach even more, whenever you come for a break home, or if you decide to work and live back in the UAE after you have graduated. 

You might also want to consider whether or not studying in London gives you the option to transfer to AUS after 2-3 semesters, if you don't enjoy London as such. 

Not sure about the law in the U.K. but I guess you can do some part time work, which will help you or rather your dad to pay for your education over there. It will also help you to grow up, by managing both things at the same time. 

Good luck and go for it. Strive for whatever your inner self will suggest you to do.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ok, you've identified 'London'
Why London, and not the UK as a whole?
There are fantastic universities all round the UK, with a significantly lower cost of living, and the huge benefit of not actually having to live in London...


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

vantage said:


> Ok, you've identified 'London' Why London, and not the UK as a whole? There are fantastic universities all round the UK, with a significantly lower cost of living, and the huge benefit of not actually having to live in London...


try Swansea, has a good reputation and next to miles of sandy beaches with good surfing on the Gower peninsula, however be prepared for sea temperatures around 15c ( in the height of the British summer) )


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If you rely on your family, stay in the UAE

If you want to see other culture, learn depending on yourself, go outside the UAE.

Why not North America or Australia? UK education is falling behind.

Good luck.


----------

